# Do you worry?



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

No, but then if my horse got out, I know exactly where I'd find him. Standing on my trainer's doorstep wanting in or if something spooked him and he actually ran past her house (only way off the property is past her house), he'd be in her neighbor's 100% weed-free, amazing hay field, furiously stuffing his face and since her neighbor spends a good 16+ hours a day hand-weeding or checking his fields, he'd notice a horse in them really quick! Her neighbor grows the most amazing hay (and she's buying this year's hay from him... YAY!!!!) and while my horse will happily walk by or through any other field, he throws an absolute fit about not being able to stop and eat his. Not that I can really blame him......


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The longer you have horses, the less you worry about it because there is nothing you can do about it anyway. That said, having helped enough people look for their horses, I know that can be amazingly difficult to find a horse that's escaped even after only a few minutes. Having your name/phone# on the halter can help, but even better is to make sure that you know as many neighbors as you can (within a few miles) and that they know what your horse(s) look like. In my experience, the more 'eyes' looking for them, the faster you find them, and it saves you a bunch of driving around.


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

We have had many horses get out (things happen when you have boarders)and have never had the issue of one getting off the property, they generally act like total idiots but hang around with their buddies. Now that we don't have our own place anymore I refuse to board anywhere where there isn't someone living on site, much less slips through the cracks that way. However just today when I got to the ranch a mare was seriously walking DOWN the driveway towards the road! Lucky I got there right then, my car spooked her back through the gate and the rest of the property is fenced, just the gate was opened. A farrier had gotten the horses out of the neighboring pasture and the gates share a chain, which he didn't bother to clip at all. I had just today decided to move my mares down to that pasture. Not anymore! way too close to the only way out and too easy for anything to happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I live at the end of 2KM long road with about 5 residences on the whole thing. We are the top of the mountain next to crownland. When I had an older horse, I would get let them out & they would graze where ever & come home at night for grain. My current horses sometimes get out, but they stick around & come home when called. Very lucky, there is virtually no traffic here, but if I lived near a busy road, yes, I would be more vigilant.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Nope. We're the only horse property for miles, and everyone on my street knows we have horses. Plus, I doubt they would wander far. A year ago the barn contractor left a gate open and they all ran away....to our pasture behind the barn.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

My back gate got left open one night, I closed it in the morning but horses were by the barn, When I left for work I saw piles of horse poo all down the driveway, over the neighbors yard, and here and there, evidently they had quite the adventure over night.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

During Irene a tree crashed my fence. Only one horse got out.. she was standing in my front yard lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stephie (Sep 12, 2011)

I do worry for my Eli all the time! I do worry about him getting out, - but more for people getting _in_. 
(You see, we have had LOTS of illegal horse slaughters recently around South Florida.. It's horrible, people actually break into others property and slaughter pet horses for meat! -.- [Sorry if gruesome]) 
Anyways, I am beginning to calm down a bit as I partial board him in a very good quality neighborhood, the owners look out for the horses ALL the time, and I even have a lock on his stall door... and that makes a lot of people think, "What is he some registered show horse worth millions?" Maybe not, but he's worth the WORLD to me <3


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Savanna got out one night at the old property where I kept her. It was dark out, and she'd just mosied out the gate while it was closing (it was an electric gate). She walked calmy across the road (private road) and began eating the neighbor's front yard. When my friend and I tried to catch her, she would trot away from us, but only a few feet - she'd just stop and eat again.

Looks like the grass is greener on the other side


----------



## ElizabethClem (Aug 21, 2011)

The barn i'm moving Mayder too some of the fencing is *maybe* up to his chest and i did slightly worry about it. But they've had draft crosses and warmbloods on the property and never have gotten out. Also the only part of the fencing thats lower is to their backyard technically and all the driveways have gates that are closed at all times unless somebody is wanting out or in. Of course right near the low partsis the barn and all they hay. so he'd prolly head for that first more then anything.

Which a person who used to board would go there really late at night and she left the gate open and Mayder did actually get out. the BO threw a huge fit and didn't tell me that he got out and blamed me for "horses" getting out when I was not at fault for it. He was a drama queen and said they got to the rode... they went up to the hay feild and were just chilling eating hay.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

in our area people still brand and there is a brand master u can contact, we also do lip tatooing witch is also trackable....my mares dont have either but we are small community so if my girls got out im sure theyd be at the neighbors hangin with their buddies lol or my phone would be blown up with calls


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You can get a halter plate ingraved with whatever info you need. But, you may need to get a halter with a leather poll strap unless yours is already leather. There are plastic "necklaces" one can get with a tag for info. PMU ranches often used them.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I do worry sometimes.
My horse 'mysteriously' got out once, I know all the gaits were closed & all the fencing was up. I doubt he could have jumped..


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I don't really worry. If my horse somehow escaped her pasture, she'd have to get through another fence to get off the property. Once she mastered that fence, she'd have to go through another one to get to the road. In between each of these fence is very lush, tempting grass and I'm almost positive that she would stop for that, rather than trying to go over, under or through a fence.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I once had a crazy woman (Lots of background story, don't ask) come and let all our dogs out of their kennels and open up all our stall doors and pastures while we were sleeping, letting ALLL the animals out. Luckily the horses stayed close. A couple of the dogs came to the doorsteps and soe others went cow chasing....Luckily the bull wasn't out and the neighbors were very forgiving....


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh wow I hope you pressed charges against said crazy woman!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i have three geldings and 2 know how to escape (until we put up 4 rows of wire) and they would wonder but stay close. now they cant and its alot better. i dont keep halters on so they cant get cought/stuck and get hurt.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

my horses are escape artists!!! it doesn't matter if you have wood or electirc fencing they will get out. but the fartherest they go is to the neighbors. they are so used to they walk them back over...lol very friendly near me... kinda
someone mentioned it but i think its the best option... make sure as many ppl near you know what your horse loooks like. one of my friends had a mare and someone took her in the middle of the night... she found her a month later... her neighbor spotted the mare in a muddy field in an abandoned property very thin... so lots of eyes help the most


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes I do 8D That's why when I go out of town, Indie wears a halter that has my phone number written in bulky numbers along the side. 
It's good to be in touch with your neighbors though, pretty sure everyone here knows who that "super friendly little pony horse" belongs too. :lol:


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

My QH is the brains and teaches he others how to get out. Last year we were woken up with 5 guys at our door asking "do you own 2 horses?" they were ares over a mile from home. They helped get them (not really good) i got on and rode my QH home. That happened a few times there was some cold rides home.

I dont worry too much they alway come home where he food is. My QH after my moms horse passed would get out everyday for 2 weeks. He would visit the cows a mile away and come home and eat grass in the lawn. 

I dont worry much we just put up a four heavy duty wire fence up for the winter. They get hay twice a day and stay in now .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Stephie said:


> I do worry for my Eli all the time! I do worry about him getting out, - but more for people getting _in_.
> (You see, we have had LOTS of illegal horse slaughters recently around South Florida.. It's horrible, people actually break into others property and slaughter pet horses for meat! -.- [Sorry if gruesome])
> Anyways, I am beginning to calm down a bit as I partial board him in a very good quality neighborhood, the owners look out for the horses ALL the time, and I even have a lock on his stall door... and that makes a lot of people think, "What is he some registered show horse worth millions?" Maybe not, but he's worth the WORLD to me <3


You may want to reconsider locking his stall door. In an emergency he could be in real trouble.


----------

